# Hey all!  Newbie here with Char-griller from Lowes!



## jax04 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey all,  ive been baking ribs and such in the oven for a long time and finally decided to take the plunge on a smoker, i'm very new to this.

So first thing i did was fire it up!

Noticed alot of smoke and heat loss from the Fire box so as a temp fix i tin foiled all the way around the door.  I have not fired it back up yet.

however, i spent 4 hours trying to moderate the temperature in this thing with no luck.  I know im new.

So, so far, i added my water pan and foiled the door on the fire box.

Im wanting to use apple wood chunks.  I first got the temp up too 225ish*F and added the wood.

I cannot maintain the temperature with the wood.  Vent closed 100% and it still climbed some.

Im kind of at an impass. 

Im a huge forum guy and i know "search search search"!!

Im posting this in duress, i have to start a 9.5lb shoulder at 4am on this thing and really want to do a decent job for my mother-in-law.

Is there anything you guys can tell me to get this under control to a managable situation?  Ive got an extra bag of wood and charcoal to keep trying with.  But i feel like im getting no where.  I would add a piece of steel to even out temps but local steel yards are closed.  Anything guys???

Thanks all in advance! 

PS, i can deal with un-even to an extent, i can force the meat to one side to get this done, but maintaining that temp is killing me!

thanks!

Kyle


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Aug 16, 2013)

Here are my thoughts, in no particular order.

1. A water pan is a phenomenal temperature regulator.  I'm also a CGSP owner.  It does wonders in helping to even out smoking temps.

2. Minion method.  That helps keep temps relatively steady for long chunks of time.  But you need a basket of some sort to do this, and you might not be able to do that on this smoke.

3. You're going to need to check on it every 1.5 hours in any event.  If you're looking for set it and forget it type of temp consistency, an offset is not what you're looking for.  At least not that offset.  You have to keep a close eye on them and learn how they run.

4. This is the most helpful thread on this site for a CGSP.  There's about 6 years worth of input on modding the CGSP: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/58778/char-griller-smokin-pro-with-firebox-mods

5. Don't rely on the thermo that comes with the smoker.  It is totally inaccurate and totally unreliable.  

6. If you're adding a lot of apple wood chunks, it's going to burn hot, especially when the wood is in flames.  It mellows out as it shifts to low flame/coal.  It's possible you're giving it too much of that type of fuel.  Wood burns different than coal, particularly briquettes.  Fruit woods burn really hot.

7. How hot is it running on you?  I've run mine as hot as 270 during a smoke after re-stoking the fire, and that's not a problem for pulled pork.  Pork butts are very forgiving over temperature fluctuations.  If it was a brisket, that would be a different story.

8. Foil around the cooking chamber as well.  You're going to lose a lot more cooking heat there than you will around the SFB.

9. If you're really worried about uneven temps across the grate, rotate the roast halfway through your smoke.

It's a tough smoker to keep running even.  Tuning plates help a lot.  But on my last smoke, it took several hours before it started running even across the grates.  Some people report better results than I've gotten, but that's the best I've been able to do.  I've entertained the idea of modding mine to run reverse flow, but I'm not quite that motivated at this point.

Just keep an eye on your meat's internal temps.  As long as you get your IT to about 195, your finished product will be fine.  200-205 pulls even better, but it will pull nicely at 195.  Or poke it with a kabob skewer to test.  When it's ready to be pulled, it will feel like pushing it through room temperature butter.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Aug 16, 2013)

And post pics of what you're working with.  You'll get better feedback if people can see what it's looking like.  You know, 1,000 words or something.


----------



## jax04 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks man!  Much appreciated!

I was getting up to the 250s at some points and trying to dial it back.  I was keeping my Vents open only about 1/4" or so and that doing ok.  It did flame up but would not stay going for the 1.5 hours you are talking about.

If i want to use the apple wood, should i start the smoke on charcoal then just add wood to keep her going? 

I know i only need to smoke about half the cook time then wrap her up and cook right???

All the help is much appreciated man!

Ive got my water pan situated directly in front of the fire box opening and was thinking about moving it away.  Its a large pan from Kroger that i filled with distilled water.

Thanks!


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Aug 16, 2013)

Here's an example of how I start my smokes.  Scroll down a few posts for pics.: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127304/2-chickens-and-25-lbs-of-pork-butt-q-view-to-follow

I like to get my smoke wood past the billowy white stage before the meat goes in.  So I start my fire with briquettes and my smoke wood.  It typically takes a while to heat everything up.  I'll often let it burn for close to an hour before the meat goes in.  I also often use larger chunks of smoke wood than I have pictured in that thread.

Depending on the shape of your water pan, it might double as a baffle to move hot air to the non-SFB side.  I'd save the distilled water for your car's radiator or the iron.  I just use tap water in my water pan. I don't know why you'd need distilled.

Yeah, smoke wood isn't really necessary after about 4-5 hours.  I will still use it if I'm having trouble keeping my temps up.  But my wife's dad runs a fruit orchard, so I have an unlimited supply of it.  If I were buying it in bags, I'd be a bit more circumspect about tossing big pieces of it in the firebox.

*Oh, this point is huge and I can't believe I didn't think of it earlier.*  Figure out a way to keep your fire elevated.  Especially if you're using briquettes, the ashes that fall off can stifle your fire.  Air flow is critical, and the SFB doesn't really come with a very good grate to keep your coals out of the ashes.  Some people have used the cooking grates that come with it.  I don't like that option personally, but it might work for you in a pinch.  But this is going to require some quick thinking on your part to keep your fire above the ashes.  That could be a big part of your problem.  So find some sort of metal grate that will fit in there, and DON'T use anything galvanized or nickel plated.


----------



## jax04 (Aug 16, 2013)

Good deal.  Thanks man!

I tried the pics but tapatalk isnt working worth a crap tonight.

I went ahead and piled up my charcoal in a circle inside the fire box and left the center open to use the minion method.  Looks like it should work ok.  Ill be checking it every hour, so if need be i'll slide the pan out and rake the ashes out to keep the fire alive.

My water pan is large.  15" pan maybe and it takes up the hole grill slightly elevated off the main chamber charcoal grate.  the fire box hole is slightly visible but not by much. Its mostly even with it or under it.  Maybe i'll slide it up tight against the wall somehow.

So a good question is, if all i have to work with is chunks of wood, smaller ones, how can i get them into the firebox without causing a shit load of white smoke?

Also, when the charcoal dies down, do you add wood or charcoal to get the temp back up?  Thanks man!  this is gonna be a long ass day tomorrow.

I figure if i can keep it rolling for about 4 to 5 hours i can move it to the oven wrapped in foil for the rest of the time.


----------



## radio (Aug 16, 2013)

JAX04 said:


> I know i only need to smoke about half the cook time then wrap her up and cook right???


You don't have to foil it, but you can if you want.  I've cooked them both foiled and unfoiled in the last stages and they were all good.  At the end, I do foil mine, wrap it in a towel and put it in a cooler (with no ice:-) and let it rest and finish cooking due to residual heat.  One will stay hot for at least two or three hours in a cooler if it gets done before dinner time.

Good luck, and take some pics of your upcoming success


----------



## jax04 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks man!

I'm gonna attempt this butt starting about 4am. 

I  have no idea how its gonna work. Kind of hate going into something without a trial run. Oh well. 

I was reading that thread and lots of good info. Im considering flipping the grill charcoal grate over before I start on the morning. But I have no bricks to prop it up on. Anyone see an issue with this?  

I'm still going to place my water pan near the firebox entrance. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jax04 (Aug 17, 2013)

4:30 start 







Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jax04 (Aug 17, 2013)

Its about 60* ambient right now and wide open with the grate turned open it was slow to rise after 190* up to 224 on grate now.  Dialing back the vent to maintain now. Wish me luck name

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jax04 (Aug 17, 2013)

Doing good now. Keeping her around 215-225 grate temp 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jax04 (Aug 17, 2013)

Full  2 hours in.  The damn coating on the sfb is bubbling off. Doesn't smell to good.  Hope it doesn't ruin my cook. That would be terrible. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jax04 (Aug 17, 2013)

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jax04 (Aug 17, 2013)

3 hours 

Still worried that coating burning off on smoker box is gonna ruin my Cook. It does not smell so pretty. 







Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jax04 (Aug 17, 2013)

You can the crap burning off right now. This is worry sum







Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 17, 2013)

My chargrilled did the same thing but not inside the smoke box, it was inside the drum. I didn't notice it until I was gonna fire it up one day. Boy was I shocked! It was pealing like a old school battle ship! I used my grill grate scrapper and knocked it all off. Had to do it a few more times as well. 

It didn't hurt the food at all. Then again it never fell onto, or cooked into the food. 

Did you season your griller? If not this could be a lot of the issue. 


Hope this helps.

Scott


----------



## jax04 (Aug 17, 2013)

I seasoned it sort if. I guess not like I shiuldve. The stuff burning off today is on the outside of the fire box

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Aug 17, 2013)

Re: lots of white smoke. That's going to happen when you add cold wood. Once the fuel itself is got enough, it burns cleaner. A little of it isn't a huge problem, as long as you have your smoke stack wide open. One solution would be to get it started in your chimney before throwing it in the SFB. 

Re: paint on the SFB. Dont sweat it. It does that. I think they pretty much all do that. They used really cheap paint. It's on the outside of the smoker, and shouldn't change your finished product.


----------



## jax04 (Aug 17, 2013)

I decided to wrap it up and finish her in the oven. I think it'll be ok. I'll taste it. Its weird I'll go grab some from the local barbecue joint. 



Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 17, 2013)

I know I am a little late to the party..........but here is my $0.02.............

 Why the water pan?  When I ran my CG and would put a liquid pan to catch drippings during my brisket cooks I would have all kinds of issues with controlling the temp. Personally I would not have one..........

Make a charcoal basket. As pointed out you need to move the coals out of the ash. This will help control the temp and use less fuel..... There are a few threads on no weld charcoal baskets. Just do a quick search, if you have any questions I will be happy to help talk you through it.

If you don't have a garage or covered area to keep it in, get a cover or two for it. Worth the money, trust me I had one last 6+ years with one and another not last 2 years without one.........

The paint will come off....crappy paint.......either brush some vegetable oil on it after the cook as it cools down or keep a can of grill paint and hit it each time........

The joint where the fire box and cook chamber conect is the weakest point for rust. Get some of the 3M Fire Barrier Sealant from Lowes or Home Depot. Run A bead on the outside of the joint. This will help keep the water out. It is red so paint it with the high heat paint after it dries.

I know some of the mods say to run the fire cord or silicone to seal the cook chamber. It takes a lot to get them ready IMO. I did as you already did and sealed with foil.....works great.

Pick up a couple thermometers you can mount on the door at either side. Make sure to calibrate them. I know you have some oven thermometers on the grate, but you have to open the lid to see them. Every time you open the lid you give the fire a blast of O2 and it will change how it is burning. Besides the saying is true....If your Lookin You Ain't Cookin!

I saw you flipped your charcoal pan. That works better than people think. I did it for years before I found this site and other mods online. I did make tuning plates for my last one. They work very well. If you want to know more about the tuning plates just ask. I will do my best to explain what I did.

Air flow is critical for this smoker. Top vent 100% open at all times and control the heat with the air intake vent.

So cooking temps.......this is a very sticky subject for some........traditional is 225.......I prefer a bit hotter 250-275.......... I will do pork and beef at that and do chicken at 300-325 (I like crispy skin)......... Ok I use the traditional time guides for planning, but I always cook to temps.......... If you inject I would advise you to use the 40-140 in


----------



## jax04 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks Jeramy!
 

Guys I wanted to take a second to tell you all how my cook came out!

Aside from it going in the trash lol.  I took the time to cook it through and check it out and pull it like i would to see the cook.

Holy crap, this was my first time smoking anything and it was amazing!

Pulled very nice, the smoke penatrated very well and it had a nice pretty bark, super moist in side, just real great shoulder! Aside form my mishap with the firebox and bad fumes, the cook was perfect i think!


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 17, 2013)

Glad you had some good parts to the cook. What temp did you pull it from the oven? Most say 205 is the magic number, but if you allow the meat to carry over cook for a bit, you can actually pull at 195 and have a bit more of a firm texture in the meat. I find the 205 the meat gets to be too mushy and falls apart to much. But that again is a personal thing.

Like I said before you will get a lot of opinions when you post a question or concern. You saw that on your other thread. Some say eat it and some say don't. Both sides will put up why their way is the best, you just have to make the best descission you can for your guest/family.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice work. There's nothing quite like the delayed gratification of a well-executed smoke.

Plan on losing a little more paint each smoke off your SFB. It's unavoidable. And as jarjar said, just hit it with some vegetable oil when it's hot (not too got bc it will flash. Don't ask how I know). 

Now that you've had success in a smoker, you'll never want to go back to your oven.


----------



## harleysmoke (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a CG and have made a couple of mods for it and will be making more in the near future. The 1st time I used it as a smoker was last weekend & I was able to control the temps fairly easily. Maybe it was beginners luck or something. I have a charcoal basket and I used the minion method. I flipped over the charcoal grate in the smoker to act as a baffle. To help control the amount of heat coming through the SFB, I blocked the gap between the top of the flipped over charcoal grate and the opening to the SFB. I later read that blocking that gap could cause more heat to escape through the lid of the SFB and make me use more fuel. Sounds reasonable to me so I am going to raise up the charcoal grate so that its over the gap. I also have 2 thermometers installed in the lid, 1 on each end, & I have the Maverick ET732 and I put the probe in the middle towards the front of the smoker. 

I still need to seal around the lid of the smoker to keep more smoke from escaping and extending the inside of the chimney using the aluminum dryer vent. I will also be changing the plastic tires to pneumatic ones so I can move it around easier on gravel.













smoker6.jpg



__ harleysmoke
__ Aug 25, 2013


















smoker1.jpg



__ harleysmoke
__ Aug 25, 2013






Here is my charcoal basket. I wanted to make it as big as possible to hold as much fuel as it could. It works pretty good and I can remove the ash drawer if the ash gets too deep during a long smoke without removing the charcoal basket. 













smoker3.jpg



__ harleysmoke
__ Aug 25, 2013






I need to close that gap to keep too much heat from coming in through the SFB.













smoker4.jpg



__ harleysmoke
__ Aug 25, 2013






I had cut an old cookie sheet in half to close that gap but think the end result was heat ecsaping through the SFB and using more fuel. I have some metal bars that I am putting in the bottom for the baffle to sit on. It will raise it up to cover the gap while also creating a small gap along the front & back of the baffle to allow smoke to flow up. Currently the only opening for the smoke was at the far end of the baffle.













smoker8.jpg



__ harleysmoke
__ Aug 25, 2013






I've installed a thermometer at each end of the lid. I tested them for accuracy before installing them and they're pretty close. There is almost a 25 degree difference from one end to the other.













pork butt #3 8-17-13.jpg



__ harleysmoke
__ Aug 25, 2013


















pork butt #4 8-17-13.jpg



__ harleysmoke
__ Aug 17, 2013






Finished product. 6.5 lb pork butt smoked at 240-250 for about 9.5 hrs to an internal temp of 203. Gonna do a brisket over labor day weekend, maybe some ribs, mac & cheese, a fatty or 2, & beans as well.


----------



## jax04 (Aug 31, 2013)

Doing a cook tomorrow night. I couldn't find some metal to make a charcoal box but I cut those chincy grates down to fit just above the fire and am running it now. It holds a good amount of fuel like this. 

I'm also re-seasoning it. I'm gonna get it as hot as possible and run a bag of coal through it. No more bs.  I didn't want to change to much before a big smoke. Since I was able to get a handle on control at the end. And the finished product came out good. 

This weekend is a few racks of ribs and a 12lb shoulder. Probably need a bit more time now. So for lunch at 1pm I'll start it at 11pm night before and tend all night. 

I'll be sure to post pics of the product through out. I tend to check it every hour anyway to see if I need to spin it like o did last time. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jax04 (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh yeah. Also decided to out this together after it sitting in corner for a few months. Lol. Trying to figure it out as well. Cut charcoal holder bottom out and added 13" grate. Drilled hole in the side for an air valve. 

Think the stupid ass hole in bottom needs closed up and a couple more adjustavke valves need added. Full closed it held like 550* for a few hours. Lol 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harleysmoke (Aug 31, 2013)

I just mixed up a batch of rub for tomorrow & Mondays smoking & I'm gathering all of the ingredients I need for my BBQ sauce. Gonna do a brisket, a sausage fatty, and smoked beans tomorrow & a couple racks of ribs on Monday.


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 31, 2013)

HarleySmoke said:


> I have a CG and have made a couple of mods for it and will be making more in the near future. The 1st time I used it as a smoker was last weekend & I was able to control the temps fairly easily. Maybe it was beginners luck or something. I have a charcoal basket and I used the minion method. I flipped over the charcoal grate in the smoker to act as a baffle. To help control the amount of heat coming through the SFB, I blocked the gap between the top of the flipped over charcoal grate and the opening to the SFB. I later read that blocking that gap could cause more heat to escape through the lid of the SFB and make me use more fuel. Sounds reasonable to me so I am going to raise up the charcoal grate so that its over the gap. I also have 2 thermometers installed in the lid, 1 on each end, & I have the Maverick ET732 and I put the probe in the middle towards the front of the smoker.
> 
> I still need to seal around the lid of the smoker to keep more smoke from escaping and extending the inside of the chimney using the aluminum dryer vent. I will also be changing the plastic tires to pneumatic ones so I can move it around easier on gravel.
> 
> ...




When I would flip my ash pan like you did. I actually reversed the top two bolts and hung the edge of the ash pan on them. I would the run some foil between the firebox and under the ash pan. I did not get much heat escape that way. There is not real much you can do about the heat loss from the lid of the fire box. Just thin metal and with the heat that is generated it distorts.......


----------



## cansmoke (Aug 31, 2013)

Interesting post -interesting suggestions as use a char-griller and deal with same issues.  I heard that shoot for 20 over your ideal temp and cut it off. What I found works is that once am about 275, I have the side vent open 1/4 and the top vent open all the way.  I tend to overshoot. So long as temp in 225 to 275, it works [so far]


----------



## jax04 (Sep 2, 2013)

Well it came ok. Very juicy. My bark did not get hard this time. Kind of soft. Bit the flavor is ridiculous. 

Its been about 14 hours and I'm getting ready yo start pulling. Its been resting for about an 1.5hours. 

Wonder why the bark didn't get hard. To much moisture??  

Oh well. Its still really good. Just means all pulled this time. Wanted some cubed but it'll be ok. 








Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 2, 2013)

That looks very good. 

Soft bark - if you wrapped it with plastic or foil it will steam inside and soften the bark.....


----------



## jax04 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks man. It was amazing good.  

Good call on the bark. Didn't think about it. I wrapped last time though and it was crispy.  I wonder if it makes a difference on right wrap around meat itself vs. Wrapping while it sits in a pan with space around it. That was the difference this time. Think??

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 3, 2013)

That could effect it very much. If the wrap is up against the meat vs. covering it. The moisture has other places to go to if just covered vs wrapped tightly. If you are wanting a crisp bark for service you can try using foil to wrap the pan the meat is in and making a hole in the top so the excess steam can release. We will use warming boxes to keep our prime ribs and other items hot for a length of time. They will build up some steam, but the bark for the most part stays in good shape. You can do the same with you oven, just keep an eye on it so it does not dry out.


----------



## jax04 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks jarjar. I think I may try to do one this weekend again same way only wrap it tight and sdd the difference. 

This is actually pretty damn fun learning how changes at different stages affect the overall outcome. 

I really wanna try a brisket but it def intimidates me. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 4, 2013)

Enjoy the experiments!!! I love being able to play with food. Your right with some foods you can greatly effect the outcome at different stages.

I would like to say brisket is not hard. But it can be tricky. It all comes down to the tenderness and not really the IT....

Here is the link to my process. The seasoning is just like any other, season to taste.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133524/brisket-aus-jus-w-pics-and-recipe


----------



## jax04 (Sep 4, 2013)

Good deal. Thanks jarjar. Maybe I'll give that brisket a shot this weekend. It looked real good! Got me hungry. Haha

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------

